# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Философия >  Всегда ли Кришна играет?

## Nandini

Харе Кришна!
Всем известно, что у Кришны - игривая природа. Мне интересно, есть ли где-нибудь в шастрах описание того, что Кришна иногда не играет в период проявленного материального мира или же он проявляет свои лилы всегда в той или иной форме?

Спасибо заранее!

----------


## Алексей Кучеренко

Тут видимо на Его формы разграничения идут.
Изначальный Кришна на Голоке - всегда играет, насколько я понял.

Тут стоит вспомнить наряду с другими формами и его инкарнации сразу: когда покинул Вриндаван, когда повзрослел.

На разных духовных планетах по разному взрослый дальше..

----------


## Дмитрий_И

А разве существует что-то кроме игры?

----------


## Hrishikesha das

Мгновеньями Он виден, чаще скрыт.
За нашей жизнью пристально следит.
Бог нашей драмой коротает вечность!
Сам сочиняет, ставит и глядит.
(Омар Хайям)

Конечно Он играет нами  :pandit:

----------


## Гаятри деви даси

Вот потому, чтобы не было мучительно больно, - надо играть в Его игры, исполняя те партии, которые Он от нас захочет. 
А не придумывать свои...

----------


## Hrishikesha das

> Вот потому, чтобы не было мучительно больно, - надо играть в Его игры, исполняя те партии, которые Он от нас захочет. 
> А не придумывать свои...


Абсолютно!!!!  :pandit:

----------


## Алексей Кучеренко

> А разве существует что-то кроме игры?


Наверное, только Брахман.
Но другое дело, что игра в зависимости от Его формы в ней инитересна. Тут и материальные миры, и начальные Вайкунтхи. И Голока - отдельно.
Гопинатх не в каждой игре лично участвует. Только в детских..




> Вот потому, чтобы не было мучительно больно, - надо играть в Его игры, исполняя те партии, которые Он от нас захочет. 
> А не придумывать свои...


Да, только значит это ровно обратное, чем стандартно понимается.
После необходимой в начале гурукулы - служить. Так, как увидишь для себя свой долг.
Он - откроется, когда всерьез об этом призадумаешься.

Проблема в том, что это будет в основном "материальное" по жизни. В обычной жизни, среди друзей и знакомых для начала, имеющейся семьи, работы..
Там - главная кшетра, а не в храме.

----------


## Nandini

Спасибо всем я ответы!
Если Кришна всегда играет, значит ли это, что любое его действие связано с игрой?

----------


## Гаятри деви даси

Каждое Его действие несет весьма глубокий смысл, а то и не один.
А игра - это форма. Самая лучшая форма кстати...

----------


## Гаятри деви даси

> Да, только значит это ровно обратное, чем стандартно понимается.


Замысловато то как...
Значит это все ровно так, как озвучивалось, и никак иначе. И нет никаких иносказательных пониманий:




> Вот потому, чтобы не было мучительно больно, - надо играть в Его игры, исполняя те партии, которые Он от нас захочет. 
> А не придумывать свои...

----------


## Hrishikesha das

хорошие попытки понять Кришну  :biggrin1:

----------


## Nandini

> Каждое Его действие несет весьма глубокий смысл, а то и не один.
> А игра - это форма. Самая лучшая форма кстати...


Значит, всё созданное Кришной предназначено для Его лил, правильно?

----------


## Галим

> Значит, всё созданное Кришной предназначено для Его лил, правильно?


Преми бхакты никогда не скажут,что Кришна играет,притворяется..для них такова реальность.


_

Кришна одновременно 
проявляет два качества: мугдхата и сарвагьята. Что значит 
мугдхата? Он настолько покорён любовью Своих преданных, что 
кажется, будто Он забыл обо всем. Яшода берет Его за ухо и говорит: 
— Ну-ка, иди в угол и там в наказание приседай! Не смей больше 
воровать! 
И Кришна повинуется! Яшода берет розгу и говорит: 
— Сегодня Тебе не избежать порки! 
И Кришна со слезами на глазах просит: 
— Мама! Не бей Меня! 
Это называется мугдхата, «поглощенный чувством». Кришну 
боится сам олицетворенный страх, но Кришна по-настоящему 
напуган, когда мать приближается к Нему с розгой в руке. Она не 
ударит Его, она только говорит, что ударит, но Кришна начинает 
плакать. На самом ли деле Кришна плачет или это только игра? 
Обыкновенные люди скажут: «Разве Бхагаван плачет? Он не может 
плакать. Чего Ему бояться?» Но преми-бхакты скажут, что Кришна 
не притворяется: это проявление мугдхаты. 


однажды Кришна позвал 
Уддхаву: 
— Уддхава, сегодня нам нужно принять серьезное решение. 
— Какое? 
— Мы только что получили из Хастинапура приглашение на 
Раджасуя-ягью. Она начнется завтра, и мы должны быть там. Но, 
кроме того, на нас готовится напасть Джарасандха, и его надо убить. 
Нам необходимо сделать и то и другое, но Я не знаю, как нам быть. 
Ты очень умен, ты — Мой министр и друг, скажи, как поступить? 
Сначала пойти на Раджасую к Пандавам или вступить в бой с 
Джарасандхой? 
Уддхава подумал: «Надо же! Сваям Бхагаван, всеведущий и 
всемогущий Господь, спрашивает моего совета! Не похоже, что Он 
просто играет роль царя и, отдавая дань этикету, советуется со Своим 
министром. Интересно, Кришна притворяется или по-настоящему 
советуется со мной? По Ему лицу можно сказать, что Ему и в самом 
деле нужен мой совет!» 
Тогда Уддхава ответил: 
— Прабху, я считаю, что нам лучше сначала отправиться в 
Хастинапур на Раджасуя-ягью. Так мы сразу достигнем обеих целей. 
В конце жертвоприношения по всем царствам пустят коня, чтобы 
любой царь мог бросить вызов тем, кто совершает ягью. Вы с 
Арджуной будете сопровождать коня. И еще возьмите с собой Бхиму. 
Когда конь придет в Магадху, царство Джарасандхи, там Ты сможешь 
покончить с со Своим врагом. Таким образом, Раджасуя-ягья 
успешно завершится, и Джарасандха будет убит. 
Кришна похлопал Уддхаву по спине, Он был очень доволен им. 
Сам Господь не мог принять решение, но Его главный министр дал 
Ему мудрый совет, и Он очень обрадовался. 
Итак, Бхагаван одновременно мугдха и сарвагья. Здесь нет ничего 
странного. Это одно из непостижимых качеств Господа. «Веданта-
сутра» гласит, что Кришна идеально совмещает в Себе все 
несовместимые качества: вируддха дхармам тасмин на читрам. 
Кришне присущи качества мугдхата(забывчивость ради лилы) и сарвагьята(всезнание), и здесь нет 
никакого противоречия. 




_

----------


## Александр.Б

> Преми бхакты никогда не скажут,что Кришна играет,притворяется..для них такова реальность.[/I]


было сказано "лила", и это правильно, а то, что в русском языке слово "игра" иногда понимается как "притворство", это лишь проблемы русского языка)))

----------


## Гаятри деви даси

> Значит, всё созданное Кришной предназначено для Его лил, правильно?


Эти игры не простые!  Эти игры золотые!
То есть несут в себе смысл и пользу не только для Самого Кришны, но и для всех тех, к то в этих играх добровольно и с удовольствием участвует.
Вообщем все в выигрыше!
Так что не бойтесь, - это игры конечно, но именно те игры какие надо...

----------


## Алексей Кучеренко

Только лилы Вриндавана ни смысла, ни пользы не несут, насколько я понял. И никто ничего не выигрывает, ничего этим не досмтигает..
И игры Бога в этом мире - не Оттуда (кроме 16 лет исключения из всей мировой истории).

----------


## Hrishikesha das

> Только лилы Вриндавана ни смысла, ни пользы не несут, насколько я понял. И никто ничего не выигрывает, ничего этим не досмтигает..
> И игры Бога в этом мире - не Оттуда (кроме 16 лет исключения из всей мировой истории).


Саня! Господь, и все что с ним связано - АБСОЛЮТНО. Ибо Господь есть все! А ты пытаешься объять необъятное. Господь Сам открывает себя и свои лилы чистым преданным. Смысл есть во всем и Он Абсолютен!!!

----------


## Гаятри деви даси

> Только лилы Вриндавана ни смысла, ни пользы не несут, насколько я понял. И никто ничего не выигрывает, ничего этим не досмтигает..


Каждому своё понимание. 
Свобода выбор ибо...

----------


## Nandini

> Эти игры не простые!  Эти игры золотые!
> То есть несут в себе смысл и пользу не только для Самого Кришны, но и для всех тех, к то в этих играх добровольно и с удовольствием участвует.
> Вообщем все в выигрыше!
> Так что не бойтесь, - это игры конечно, но именно те игры какие надо...


Спасибо конечно за ответ, но всё-таки я не получила ответ на конкретный вопрос: всё ли что создаёт Господь, предназнчено для Его лил?

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

"Верховный Господь, Личность Бога, расширяет Свою внутреннюю энергию в соответствии с собственным желанием усилить _ананду_, трансцендентное блаженство, которое испытывает Он и Его преданные, однако материальную вселенную Он проявляет в ответ на преступное желание обусловленных душ сознательно забыть о Боге и проводить свою жизнь в чувственных наслаждениях. Поэтому обусловленные живые существа могут также считаться _хетух_, причиной возникновения материального мира". (ШБ 11.3.35, комм.)

----------


## Алексей Кучеренко

> Господь, и все что с ним связано - АБСОЛЮТНО. Ибо Господь есть все!..


Это - имперсонализм!

Тоже полезно для начала, но когдато нужно завязывать..

----------


## Hrishikesha das

> Это - имперсонализм!
> 
> Тоже полезно для начала, но когдато нужно завязывать..


 :biggrin1:  Ачинтья-бхеда-абхеда вам ничего не говорит? Внимательно читайте

----------


## Александр.Б

> Это - имперсонализм!
> 
> Тоже полезно для начала, но когдато нужно завязывать..


Вот и завязывайте

----------


## Гаятри деви даси

> Спасибо конечно за ответ, но всё-таки я не получила ответ на конкретный вопрос: всё ли что создаёт Господь, предназнчено для Его лил?


Об этом Вам может сказать наверняка только Он...
А так, слышали мы, что именно для Его лил.
"А почему Вы спросили?" (С)

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> А так, слышали мы, что именно для Его лил.


Подскажите, где Шрила Прабхупада пишет, что материальный мир создан для лил Кришны? Шрила Прабхупада часто подчёркивает, что материальный мир создан в угоду некоторым дживам, т.е. нам. Что Кришне он не нужен. Конечно, Кришна всё может использовать для своего наслаждения, и этот мир тоже.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> "Верховный Господь, Личность Бога, расширяет Свою внутреннюю энергию в соответствии с собственным желанием усилить _ананду_, трансцендентное блаженство, которое испытывает Он и Его преданные, однако материальную вселенную Он проявляет в ответ на преступное желание обусловленных душ сознательно забыть о Боге и проводить свою жизнь в чувственных наслаждениях. 
> Поэтому обусловленные живые существа могут также считаться _хетух_, причиной возникновения материального мира". (ШБ 11.3.35, комм.)


Спасибо, эта цитата учеников Шрилы Прабхупады всё объясняет наилучшим образом  :good: 


Тот же комментарий к 11 песни 3 главы, 35 стих:

Обусловленные живые существа _(джива-бхута)_ хотят наслаждаться объектами чувств с помощью своих материальных органов чувств _(манах-шаштханиндрийани пракрити-стхани каршати)._ Отсюда возникает необходимость в сотворении материального мира. В действительности, весь материальный космос существует лишь из-за того, что обусловленные души хотят его эксплуатировать (_йайедам дхарйате джагат)._ Правительство вынуждено строить тюрьмы, чтобы тем, кто имеет склонность к преступлениям, было где коротать свой век. Никто из добропорядочных граждан не обязан жить в невыносимых тюремных условиях, но тюрьмы необходимы, потому что некоторые асоциальные элементы общества то и дело нарушают закон. В конечном итоге, заключенные сами являются _хетух,_ или причиной строительства тюрем. Верховный Господь, Личность Бога, расширяет Свою внутреннюю энергию в соответствии с собственным желанием усилить ананду, трансцендентное блаженство, которое испытывает Он и Его преданные, однако материальную вселенную Он проявляет в ответ на преступное желание обусловленных душ сознательно забыть о Боге и проводить свою жизнь в чувственных наслаждениях. Поэтому обусловленные живые существа могут также считаться _хетух,_ причиной возникновения материального мира. Внешняя энергия Господа, на которую возложена обязанность проявлять материальную вселенную, называется _чхайа,_ или тень внутренней энергии Господа._ Сришти-стхити-пралайа-садхана-шактир эка / чайева йасйа бхуванани бибхарти дурга_. У Господа нет никакой личной заинтересованности в том, чтобы проявлять теневую энергию, Дургу, или _майю._ 
Самые лучшие условия для живого существа, частицы Господа, — на планетах вечного и полного блаженства духовного мира. Но обусловленные души, отвергая вечный, непостижимо прекрасный мир, с любовью даруемый ей Господом, предпочитают злоключения в царстве теней, имя которому — материальный мир...

Господа Кришну называют _сарва-карана-каранам,_ причиной всех причин, а значит, Он — первопричина всего сущего. Но каким именно образом Господь выступает в роли первопричины материального проявления, объясняется в тринадцатой главе _Бхагавад-гиты. Упадраштануманта ча:_ Господь просто наблюдает и дозволяет. Свое истинное желание Господь ясно высказывает в знаменитом стихе из той же_ Бхагавад-гиты: сарва-дхарман паритйаджйа мам экам шаранам враджа._ Господь хочет, чтобы живое существо оставило _майю,_ энергию-тень, и возвратилось в реальный мир _(ваставам васту),_ в вечное царство Бога...



http://www.vedadev.ru/text/sb11103.htm

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

В этой главе _Шримад Бхагаватам_ почти каждый комментарий касается заданной темы.
 Если почитать 3,4,5 ... и т.д. тексты с комментариями (там приводятся так же комментарии ачарьев), можно расширить понимание темы.

----------


## Гаятри деви даси

> Подскажите, где Шрила Прабхупада пишет, что материальный мир создан для лил Кришны?


Ну если очень просите, то пожалуй поищу. Однако не знаю сколько времени это займет, - придется перечитать все книги Шрилы Прабхупады, а читаю я не быстро. Так что если время у Вас терпит, то подождите немного. Ладно?

Кстати, нет никаких противоречий в Ваших двух вот этих пунктах?:




> Шрила Прабхупада часто подчёркивает, что материальный мир создан в угоду некоторым дживам, т.е. нам. Что Кришне он не нужен.





> Конечно, Кришна всё может использовать для своего наслаждения, и этот мир тоже.


Или может быть они друг друга дополняют?

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Ну если очень просите, то пожалуй поищу. Однако не знаю сколько времени это займет, - придется перечитать все книги Шрилы Прабхупады, а читаю я не быстро. Так что если время у Вас терпит, то подождите немного. Ладно?
> 
> Кстати, нет никаких противоречий в Ваших двух вот этих пунктах?:
> 
>  Или может быть они друг друга дополняют?


Никуда не спешу, читайте. Конечно, подожду!

Противоречий нет. В угоду нам Кришна создаёт материальное творение, а потом использует его на Своё усмотрение, и для Своих развлечений, в том числе.

----------


## Гаятри деви даси

То есть чтобы не пропадать зазря добру?...

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

:smilies:   Чтобы расширить Своё наслаждение. С демонами поиграть и преданным о Себе напомнить, позаботиться о нас.

----------


## Гаятри деви даси

А это всё разве не лилы?
Так значит может быть, где-то, местами и этот мир создается для игр Кришны?..

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Так сказать, заодно.
Но Он не нуждается в материальном творении.

" Внешняя энергия Господа, на которую возложена обязанность проявлять материальную вселенную, называется _чхайа,_ или тень внутренней энергии Господа. У Господа *нет никакой личной заинтересованности* в том, чтобы проявлять теневую энергию, _Дургу,_ или _майю_ ".

----------


## Гаятри деви даси

Да Он вообще ни в чем не нуждается...
Он - Вайраги, Самый отреченный. Одно из Его шести главных качеств. 
Однако Он хочет насладится любовными отношениями с каждой дживой, потому что каждое из этих отношений не похоже на отношения с кем либо ещё. А ещё потому что все дживы Его дети (Он Сам в Бхагавад Гите об этом говорит), и потому то Он хочет чтобы дети эти вернулись к Отцу и жили с Ним вечно и счастливо.
Так что между "нуждается" и "хочет" действительно большая разница...

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Так что между "нуждается" и "хочет" действительно большая разница...


А в слове "хочет" заложена Личная заинтересованность Кришны?

----------


## Гаятри деви даси

Заинтересован ли Отец в восстановлении отношений с блудными детьми?
С одной стороны безусловное "да", а с другой стороны в Бхагавад Гите Он говорит: «Их, завистливых и злонравных, самых низких среди людей, я навечно низвергаю в океан материальной жизни, в различные демонические формы жизни. Снова и снова рождаясь среди демонов, такие люди не могут /лишены возможности/ приблизится ко мне. Постепенно они деградируют в самые отвратительные формы существования».
А с первой же стороны в Шри Ишопанишад говорится про Него как про: "Верховного Господа, бестелесного, всеведущего, безупречного, не имеющего вен, чистого и неоскверненного, самодостаточного философа, того, кто с незапамятных времен исполняет желания каждого.".                                  То есть если Он и ввергает кого-то в темнейшие области невежества, то исключительно исполняя их собственные желания.                               Лично я хочу верить в то, что всё таки Кришна имеет личную заинтересованность вернуть нас обратно. Да и Ачарья-основатель ИСККОН по моему тоже так считает...

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Заинтересован ли Отец в восстановлении отношений с блудными детьми?
> 
>                                   То есть если Он и ввергает кого-то в темнейшие области невежества, то исключительно исполняя их собственные желания.                               Лично я хочу верить в то, что всё таки Кришна имеет личную заинтересованность вернуть нас обратно. Да и Ачарья-основатель ИСККОН по моему тоже так считает...


Это аксиомы всем известные. Но мы ведь не об этом говорили с вами. Вы сказали, что Кришна "хочет" создавать это материальное творение. (в том числе и для Своих лил). 
А я спросила вас, есть ли в этом Его Личная заинтересованность (или это Он делает ради заблудших джив)? 
Про восстановление отношений мы пока не говорили с вами.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Тут тема такая: " Всегда ли Кришна играет ", вокруг неё и обсуждение, соответственно  :smilies:

----------


## Дмитрий_И

по поводу причины создания материальной вселенной, вот такое есть, сразу скажу, что не проверял
Нарада-пурана
«Я создал это материальное проявление лишь для того, чтобы глупые живые существа в погоне за наслаждениями отдельно от меня вошли в него, запутались в последствиях своих греховных поступков, разочаровались полностью в этом материальном мире и встали на путь преданного служения, бхакти-йоги. И вернулись успешно назад, домой».

----------


## Гаятри деви даси

> Вы сказали, что Кришна "хочет" создавать это материальное творение.


Это где ж такое у меня прозвучало?






> А я спросила вас, есть ли в этом Его Личная заинтересованность (или это Он делает ради заблудших джив)? 
> Про восстановление отношений мы пока не говорили с вами.


Что б прям про личную заинтересованность - это лучше к Нему лично. Мы ж в большинстве своем можем только предполагать.
А ещё лучше верить садху и гуру, которые объясняют шастры именно с тех позиций, что Он таки нас ждет и хочет (но видимо не нуждается...)чтобы мы вернулись к Нему.

----------


## Гаятри деви даси

> Тут тема такая: " Всегда ли Кришна играет ", вокруг неё и обсуждение, соответственно


Ну если уж сухо по теме...
Так, к размышлению: одно из Имен Шри Кришны - "Лила Дхар", то есть "Ведущий игру" или "Играющий"...

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Прекрасное заключение. Харе Кришна!  :smilies:

----------


## Гаятри деви даси

Ладно. 
Вы правы, - всё хорошо, что хорошо кончается. 
Потому не предлагаю заканчивать тему, - предлагаю и эту тему и все остальные по возможности вести в теплой и дружественной обстановке.
Что б это самое заключение любой темы и любой дискуссии всегда было прекрасным!

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Потому не предлагаю заканчивать тему, - предлагаю и эту тему и все остальные по возможности вести в теплой и дружественной обстановке.
> Что б это самое заключение любой темы и любой дискуссии всегда было прекрасным!


Согласна на 100. я чувствую дружеское расположение ко всем участникам дискуссии, и в мыслях не было обидеть кого-то. Если всё-таки обидела, - сообщайте, буду исправляться.

----------


## Nandini

С другои стороны, духовные учителя говорят, что если сознавать Кришну и должным образом очищаться, то в материальной вселенной можно и не страдать, а даже и наслаждаться пребыванием в ней. Ещё сам Прабхупада говорил, что преданные не должны стремиться "вернуться обратно к Богу", а должны наслаждаться в пребывании Его сознания. Поэтому, можно было бы даже и заключить, что Кришна мог создать эту вселенную для игр тоже. Ведь это же самая настоящая игра постоянно создавать всевозможные ситуатсии для человека, чтобы он одумался и "пришёл к Богу". А тем более Кришна пребывает в сердце каждого, что мы можем ощущать ввиде совести. Это же ведь такая интересная игра для Кришны.

----------


## Nandini

А раз преданные "не должны стремиться очутиться на Вайкунтхе", а лиш должны наслаждаться служением Кришне, так как в сознании Кришны человек и так как на Ваикунтхе, то можно также из этого понять, что это всё - всего-лишь игра, которую надо осознать, и в которую надо играть и этим наслаждаться. Не даром есть такое выражение: Что наша жизнь? - Игра!

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Еще сам Прабхупада говорил, что преданные не должны стремиться "вернуться обратно к Богу"


Шрила Прабхупада говорил полностью противоположное:

:Ученик: Истинная цель жизни - познать Бога?

Шрила Прабхупада: Да. Вернуться домой, обратно к Богу. Это и есть истинная цель жизни. 
Вода, испаряющаяся с поверхности моря, образует облака, затем проливается дождем на землю, и ее истинная цель - -влиться в реки и с их водами вернуться в море. Так и мы - ушли от Бога, а теперь запутались в материальной жизни. Поэтому мы должны стремиться выбраться из этого затруднительного положения и вернуться домой, обратно к Богу. Такова истинная цель жизни.

----------


## Nandini

Имеется ввиду, что преданные должны достигнуть отречения от материального мира, то есть именно состояния. В таком состоянии преданному всё равно, в каком теле он находится. Ему главное, что он служит Кришне, тем он и должен наслаждаться.
К примеру, истинные родители Кришны - это воплощение душ истинных преданных господа, которые в предыдущих рождениях не захотели освободиться из материальных оков, а попросили Кришну стать Его родителями в следующей жизни. А комментарий Прабхупады к этой истории был именно таков, что истинные преданные не должны стремиться к освобождению из материального мира, для них не должно быть это главной целью. Главной целью должно быть желание чистого служения Кришне, в каких бы обстоятельствах преданные бы ни находолись. Видя такие желания своих преданных, Кришна Сам решит, освободить их из материальных оков или нет.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> К примеру, истинные родители Кришны - это воплощение душ истинных преданных господа, которые в предыдущих рождениях не захотели освободиться из материальных оков, а попросили Кришну стать Его родителями в следующей жизни. А комментарий Прабхупады к этой истории был именно  таков, что истинные преданные не должны стремиться к освобождению из материального мира,   для них не должно быть это главной целью.


Возможно, вы сможете привести точную цитату?

я нашла в главе "Рождение Господа Кришны" в истории о Пришни и Сутапе такое заключение Шрилы Прабхупады: "Тот , кто хочет вернуться домой, к Богу, должен быть _нишкинчаной_, свободным от всех материальных желаний. Поэтому не нужно желать, чтобы Господь пришёл сюда и стал нашим сыном; вместо этого надо желать освободиться от всех материальных желаний и вернуться домой, к Богу.

----------


## Nandini

КНИГА "КРИШНА", Глава 3: "Рождение Господа Кришны". Цитата: "Для преданного освобождение не так важно, как полное любви трансцендентное служение господу."

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Это какой текст, и о каком освобождении в нём речь?

----------


## Nandini

> Какой текст?


Это отрывок из последней части главы. Копирую всю последнюю часть для лёгкости нахождения. А данная цитата находится в первом абзаце.



> Итак, перед тем как низойти в материальный мир, Господь выбрал Себе мать и отца: Пришни и Сутапу. Когда Господь является в человеческом облике, у Него должны быть мать и отец, поэтому он избрал Пришни и Сутапу Своими вечными родителями. По этой причине ни Пришни, ни Сутапа не могли просить Господа об освобождении. *Для преданного освобождение не так важно, как полное любви трансцендентное служение Господу.* Господь мог немедленно дать им обоим освобождение, но предпочел оставить их в материальном мире ради Своих будущих пришествий, о чем мы узнаем далее. Когда Господь благословил Пришни и Сутапу быть Его родителями, они прекратили аскезу и стали жить как муж и жена, чтобы зачать ребенка, которым будет Сам Верховный Господь.
> 
> В назначенный срок Пришни забеременела и затем родила сына. Господь сказал Деваки и Васудеве: "В то время я носил имя Пришнигарбха. В следующую эпоху вы родились как Адити и Кашьяпа, а Я был вашим сыном по имени Упендра. Тогда Я появился в облике карлика, и по этой причине Меня звали Ваманадева. Согласно благословению, Я должен был трижды стать вашим сыном. В первый раз меня знали как Пришнигарбху, родившегося у Пришни и Сутапы, в следующем Своем рождении Я был Упендрой, сыном Адити и Кашьяпы, и теперь, в третий раз, Я родился у вас, Деваки и Васудевы, как Кришна. Я появился в образе Вишну, чтобы вы убедились, что Я тот же Бог, Верховная Личность, родившийся еще раз. Я мог появиться в облике обычного ребенка, но тогда вы бы не поверили, что Деваки носила в своем чреве Верховную Личность Бога. Дорогие отец и мать, много раз вы растили меня с заботой и любовью как вашего сына, и Я очень доволен вами и очень обязан вам. Обещаю, что на этот раз вы вернетесь домой, к Богу, ибо вы в совершенстве исполнили свою миссию. Я знаю, вы очень тревожитесь обо Мне и боитесь Камсы. Поэтому приказываю сейчас же отнести меня в Гокулу и обменять на дочь, только что родившуюся у Яшоды".
> 
> Сказав все это Своему отцу и матери, Господь у них на глазах принял облик обычного ребенка и замолчал.
> 
> Выполняя волю Верховной Личности Бога, Васудева приготовился вынести своего сына из темницы, где Тот родился, и как раз в это время у Нанды и Яшоды родилась дочь. Это была Йогамайя, внутренняя энергия Господа. Под ее чарами все обитатели дворца Камсы, и прежде всего стража, погрузились в глубокий сон, а все двери раскрылись, хотя были заперты засовами и железными цепями. Ночь была очень темной, но, когда Васудева взял Кришну на руки и вышел из дворца, он мог видеть все вокруг, как при свете солнца.
> 
> В "Чайтанья-чаритамрите" говорится, что Кришна подобен солнечному свету и потому там, где находится Кришна, нет места иллюзорной энергии, подобной тьме. Когда Васудева нес Кришну, ночная тьма отступила. Все двери тюрьмы сами собой отворились. В небе грянул гром и полил сильный дождь. Когда Васудева нес своего сына, Кришну, под проливным дождем, Господь Шеша в облике змея раскинул над головой Васудевы Свои капюшоны, чтобы защитить его от дождя. Васудева вышел на берег Ямуны и увидел, что вода в ней бушует и пенится. Но, несмотря на ненастье, воды реки расступились и позволили Васудеве перейти на другой берег, подобно тому как Индийский океан дал проход Господу Раме, когда Тот строил мост через пролив. Так Васудева перешел через Ямуну. Достигнув противоположного берега, он направился к дому Махараджи Нанды, находившемуся в Гокуле. Там он увидел, что все пастухи спят глубоким сном. Он тихо вошел в дом, подошел к постели Яшоды и без труда обменял своего сына на лежавшую там новорожденную девочку. После этого Васудева вернулся в тюрьму Камсы и молча отдал девочку в руки Деваки. Он снова надел на себя кандалы, чтобы Камса не узнал о том, что случилось в эту ночь.
> ...

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Нандини, спасибо за текст. Конечно, у чистого преданного нет желаний, отличных от желаний Кришны. Чистому преданному все равно, где служить Кришне: в Раю или в Аду. 
Не думаю, что это утверждение к нам с вами относится ?

Как пишет Шрила Прабхупада, мы, обусловленные _дживы_ ," должны стремиться выбраться из этого затруднительного положения и вернуться домой, обратно к Богу. Такова истинная цель жизни ". 
 Вот это к нам относится  :smilies:

----------


## Nandini

> Нандини, спасибо за текст. Конечно, у чистого преданного нет желаний, отличных от желаний Кришны. Чистому преданному все равно, где служить Кришне: в Раю или в Аду. 
> Не думаю, что это утверждение к нам с вами относится ?
> 
> Как пишет Шрила Прабхупада, мы, обусловленные _дживы_ ," должны стремиться выбраться из этого затруднительного положения и вернуться домой, обратно к Богу. Такова истинная цель жизни ". 
>  Вот это к нам относится


Всегда пожалуйста  :smilies: 

Конечно понятно, что чистых преданных очень сложно найти, но видимо Шрила Прабхупада не зря вставил это предложение, он хотел по крайней мере, чтобы все преданные поняли этот принцип.
Есть очень хорошая лекция Бхакти Бигяны Госвами Махараджа о мотивах преданного служения. Там он говорит, что существует много мотивов у преданных в Сознании Кришны, однако все эти мотивы можно разделить на уровни, от низкого до наивысшего, то есть на мотивы в гуне невежества до мотивов в гуне благости. Например, мотив "преданного" в гуне невежества может быть отомстить кому-то, набравшись знаний в СК, мотивом в гуне страсти может быть желание разбогатеть или же желание соревноваться с другими преданными в том кто лучше.. А наивышим мотивом в гуне благости является желание служить Кришне в независимости, в каких условиях находится преданный. Госвами Махарадж также отметил, что желание оказаться на наивысшей духовной плаете - тоже почти-что можно отнести к гуне благости, но это желание говорит о том, что человеку не так интересно служить Кришне, как освободиться от всех страданий, и многие преданные так и живут с целью как бы только уже уити из этого мира.. Но Бхакти Вигяна Госвами Махарадж сказал, что преданный всё-таки должен стремиться к наивысшей цели.

----------


## Алексей Кучеренко

> .. желание оказаться на наивысшей духовной плаете - тоже почти-что можно отнести к гуне благости, но это желание говорит о том, что человеку не так интересно служить Кришне, как освободиться от всех страданий, и многие преданные так и живут с целью как бы только уже уити из этого мира.. 
> .. преданный всё-таки должен стремиться к наивысшей цели.


Желать чегото можно только тогда, когда есть вкус именно к этому.
Тоесть в любом случае речь идет о постепенном получении соответствующих качеств.

Они не будут даны "мистической милостью" после этой жизни преданного. Нет, таже реинкарнация, с Милостью - как удаче получить такой вкус, находясь при этом уже в освобожденном состоянии.
И не только освобожденном: только на уровне реального жителя Вайкунтх можно получить вкус к самым прикольным мирам.
Все это итак есть в нашей философии, просто эти моменты незамечаются, а приводится чтото иное, вырванное из контекста и всей философии. Такой "легкий путь" получили..

Но это нормально - для начального этапа привлечения, и вопрос лишь в том, чтобы на уровне Церкви стать серьезнее. Чтобы не только начальный уровень в ней был.

----------


## Алексей Кучеренко

> ..Но это нормально - для начального этапа привлечения, и вопрос лишь в том, чтобы на уровне Церкви стать серьезнее. Чтобы не только начальный уровень в ней был.


Тут отдельный вопрос, про иерархию "уровней".
..
Перенесено:
Голока: информационный мир или энергетический?
http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...517#post128517

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Оффтоп и переход на личности удален.

----------


## Гаятри деви даси

> Имеется ввиду, что преданные должны достигнуть отречения от материального мира, то есть именно состояния. В таком состоянии преданному всё равно, в каком теле он находится. Ему главное, что он служит Кришне, тем он и должен наслаждаться.
> К примеру, истинные родители Кришны - это воплощение душ истинных преданных господа, которые в предыдущих рождениях не захотели освободиться из материальных оков, а попросили Кришну стать Его родителями в следующей жизни. А комментарий Прабхупады к этой истории был именно таков, что истинные преданные не должны стремиться к освобождению из материального мира, для них не должно быть это главной целью. Главной целью должно быть желание чистого служения Кришне, в каких бы обстоятельствах преданные бы ни находолись. Видя такие желания своих преданных, Кришна Сам решит, освободить их из материальных оков или нет.


Это и есть собственно проявление философии "Ачинтья бхеда-абхеда".
Сначала "бхеда", то есть понимание своего отличия от материального мира, и соответственно отличия своих интересов от интересов материальных.
А потом "абхеда", то есть понимание того, что всё, жаде материя, служит Богу, и соответственно даже в материальном мире можно заниматься чистым (ну относительно...) преданным служением.
Говорится же что чистое преданное служение возможно на платформе освобожденного состояния сознания.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Это отличное дополнение!

----------


## Алексей Кучеренко

> Это и есть собственно проявление философии "Ачинтья бхеда-абхеда".
> Сначала "бхеда", то есть понимание своего отличия от материального мира, и соответственно отличия своих интересов от интересов материальных.
> 
> А потом "абхеда", то есть понимание того, что всё, даже материя, служит Богу, и соответственно даже в материальном мире можно заниматься чистым (ну относительно...) преданным служением.
> 
> Говорится же что чистое преданное служение возможно на платформе освобожденного состояния сознания.


Вспомним например со стороны неофитства. Помню из лекции Ачьюты Прии:
".. неофит не различает. Все, что может он различать, это "я и Бог", или "я и учитель" .."

Минимальное разделение вначале. А дальше все большее разумение всяких важнейших тонкостей. Понимание различных пересекающихся моментов, их области определения..
-

"Различие и отсутствие различий": сначала (на уже серьезном, редком, уровне) постепенно понимают в отдельных тонкостях,- перед тем, как познать Единое Высшее. Даже "просто" освобождение..
"Нет ничего более очищающего (в этом мире), чем знание."

В любом случае, те, кто просто говорят в непонятных им моментах о "непостижимости" - должны бы начинать не с этого, а с того, что это им - непостижимо. Это было бы честнее.

А философия куда более могущественна, чем можно даже вообразить. Тем более, когда проявится обратная связь от Параматмы.
Впринципе, непостижимости и не остается.
__
ПС
Видимо, данная цитата о непостижимости вообще к познанию не относится. Но только насчет изначальной природы Высшего, какогото "изначального бита"..
О самом принципе Его проявления здесь, но не любого отдельного момента.

----------

